# Saving CD's to Itunes.... scratches?



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Most of my CD's are scratched to heck, yet for the most part still work in the truck or house but they are ugly.
I'm trying to burn them all to Itunes, and considering an ipod.
But all the good ones (well loved!) are downloading slow and are pretty crap quality.
Is there anything I can do?
Some of my faves won't even complete.
For some reason I thought there'd be minor skips but if may even clean them up a bit. Seemed to me burning cd's somewhat corrected damages? Not to Itunes anyway.

Thanks for any tips!


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

It could be that the sound fidelity in the truck s so much worse that you don't notice it.
Or it could be that the sampling rate in iTunes is making matters worse.

However, have you considered getting a CD cleaner/repairer? You can pick one up for about 15 bucks. 
https://www.google.com/#q=cd+disc+cleaner+repairer 

Since the metal coating that contains the information is on the top of a CD, under the label, and the scratches are normally on the bottom, the repair often consists of polishing away the bottom. 

You can even try fixing them manually.
http://www.wikihow.com/Fix-a-Scratched-CD


----------



## RichInPA (Nov 13, 2013)

There are programs such as Nero and VLC that allow you to rip CD's and DVD's and will attempt to repair what they are ripping. Stay away from iTunes. According to the iTunes EULA anything you rip/buy are not yours, and are simply being rented as long as you keep the iTunes service.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

RichInPA said:


> There are programs such as Nero and VLC that allow you to rip CD's and DVD's and will attempt to repair what they are ripping. Stay away from iTunes. According to the iTunes EULA anything you rip/buy are not yours, and are simply being rented as long as you keep the iTunes service.


I'd second that... 
and avoid an Ipod, unless you don't like complete control of your music.

I'd rip the cd's to the highest quality mp3, save them to another hard drive, sd/usb drive, and even re-burn them to another mp3 cd.


----------

